# Win a Vintage E-Liquids Hamper



## Sir Vape (14/9/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vintage-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (14/9/15)

Those juices taste well amazing, and comes in cute containers also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

